
Ancient DNA Yields Snapshots of Vanished Ecosystems - QuitterStrip
https://www.quantamagazine.org/ancient-dna-yields-clues-to-past-biodiversity-20190529/
======
mirimir
Although "database" occurs five times in TFA, there's no discussion of
methods. So here:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6322486/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6322486/)

